# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Monellako metrolla olet matkustanut?

## edsel

Kevennystä keskusteluun: http://metro.b3co.com/

----------


## Antero Alku

Olipa hieno logokokoelma. Harmi vain, että monen kaupungin logo on samanlainen, joten klikkaaminen on osin arvailua.

Halusitko vastauksen tähänkin?

Metroja:
Lontoo
Praha
Pariisi
Budapest
Tukholma
Oslo
Nürnberg
München
New York
San Francisco
Tokio
Brysseli
Kööpenhamina
Pietari
Moskova
Berliini
Wien
Helsinki

18, muistinkohan kaikki?

Sitten olen matkustanut useilla Stadtbahneilla, mutta en laske niitä metroiksi. Enkä muitakaan katukelpoisia systeemejä, joita niiden kaupungit nimittävät metro-nimellä.

Antero

----------


## edsel

Itsellä kokemusta:

Helsinki
Tukholma
Lontoo
Pariisi
Hampuri
München
Wien
Rooma
Milano
Madrid
Barcelona
Lissabon

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sitten olen matkustanut useilla Stadtbahneilla, mutta en laske niitä metroiksi. Enkä muitakaan katukelpoisia systeemejä, joita niiden kaupungit nimittävät metro-nimellä.


Ja monet noista logoista eivät minusta ole metroja. Esimerkiksi Wuppertalin riippurata ei minun pääni mielestä ole metro, vaan se on riippurata. Usea U on ratikkaverkon tunneliosuus Saksasta. Joistain kaupungeista oli parikin logoa. Ovatko Pariisin RER-junat metroja? Eivät minusta, jos eivät ole meidänkään YTV-lähiliikenne. Samaa sanon saksalaisista S-bahneista, joita logolistasta myös löytyi.

Mutta kuten sanottua, täsmällistä ja yksiselitteistä määritystä ei ole. Mutta aloittakoon joku muu metron määrittelystä erillisen ketjun.

Antero

----------


## edsel

> Ja monet noista logoista eiv&#228;t minusta ole metroja.


Dublinin DART on my&#246;s aika kaukana metrosta. Samaa ajaisi t&#228;&#228;ll&#228; per&#228;&#228;nkuulutettu Sm-junien maalaaminen oransseiksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Dublinin DART on myös aika kaukana metrosta. Samaa ajaisi täällä peräänkuulutettu Sm-junien maalaaminen oransseiksi.


Valenciakin yrittää kaapata mannermaan ensimmäisen metron kunniakkaan tittelin Budapestiltä. Sillä se kapearaiteinen rautatie, jolle 100 vuotta myöhemmin on rakennettu tunneliosuus ja jolla ajetaan nyt "metromaisia" moottorivaunujunia, on perustettu 1888. Minun mielestäni kyse ei ole 1888 perustetusta metrosta eikä metrosta ollenkaan, vaan kapearaiteisesta lähiliikenneradasta, jolla on Valencian keskustan alittava tunneliosuus.

Jos Valecian metro olisi metro, niin silloin olisi monen maan rautatielaitoskin metro. Monissa kaupungeissahan keskustaan tulevat rautatiet on peitetty rakentamisen alle ja rautatieasemat ovat keskellä tiheää rakennusmassaa ilman, että junia näkyy missään ulkopuolella.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

M&#228;kin mietin vastausta t&#228;h&#228;n, siis listaa kaupungeista, mutta t&#246;rm&#228;sin tuohon m&#228;&#228;ritelm&#228;ongelmaan. Miamissa on sivukiskovirrotteinen paikallisrata, jonka vaunut n&#228;ytt&#228;v&#228;t ulkoisesti tyypillisilt&#228; USA:laisilta metrovaunuilta. Sis&#228;ll&#228; sisustus on kuitenkin paikallisjunamainen, maanalaisia osuuksia ei ole, linjoja on vain yksi. Se ei mielest&#228;ni ole metro, vaikken tied&#228;k&#228;&#228;n, mik&#228; se oikein on.

Ent&#228;s San Francisco? Ratikat kulkevat keskustassa tunnelissa, mutta eiv&#228;t ne ole metro. Ei Kruunuvuoren ratikastakaan tule metroa. Sitten siell&#228; on BART, joka kulkee suht harvalla vuorov&#228;lill&#228; haaroillaan, on sisustukseltaan paikallisjunaa muistuttava ja kulkee keskusta-alueella tunnelissa, muuten yleens&#228; maan p&#228;&#228;ll&#228;. Onko se metro?

Selvi&#228; kaupunkeja:
Helsinki
Tukholma
Berliini
M&#252;nchen
Hampuri
Pariisi
Madrid
Barcelona
Lissabon
Ateena
Istanbul
Rooma
Budapest
Moskova
Lontoo
New York
Chicago
Buenos Aires
Bangkok (t&#228;m&#228;kin kulkee kyll&#228; ilmassa)
Singapore
Hongkong
Shanghai

En muuten matkusta metroilla harrastusmieless&#228;, n&#228;m&#228; on siis kaikki tullut koettua siksi, ett&#228; on pit&#228;nyt p&#228;&#228;st&#228; paikasta A paikkaan B.

----------


## vompatti

Olen ylpe&#228; siit&#228;, ett&#228; listassani on kolme metroa, joilla kukaan muu t&#228;h&#228;n viestiketjuun kirjoittaneista ei ole matkustanut.

Pietari
Moskova
Helsinki
Tukholma
Budapest
Bukarest
Lyon
Lausanne

Min&#228; en yrit&#228; kilpailla eniten metroja matkustaneen tittelist&#228;. Min&#228; en edes voisi voittaa tuollaista kilpailua, sill&#228; maailmassa on monia metrokaupunkeja ja -maita, joihin en suostu matkustamaan ilman suurta korvausta. Edell&#228;mainituissa metroissa olen matkustanut vain, koska haluan k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; joukkoliikennett&#228; ja olen noissa kaupungeissa jostakin syyst&#228; vieraillut tai asunut. Toki, jos joskus joudun johonkin metrokaupunkiin, k&#228;yn koeajamassa sen metron, jos aikaa on.

----------


## Compact

Nyt kun tähän uteluun on vastannut jo jokunen henkilö ja kaupunkien joukkoon näyttää eksyneen jo muitakin järjestelmiä kuin metroja, niin muistin virkistämiseksi kuva Ranskasta, joka ei oikeasti esitä metroa eikä bussia eikä niiden yhdistelmääkään, vaikka kulkineen seinässä niin luvataan. Olkaa tarkkoja, älkääkä hyväksykö halpoja kopiota!

Siis: Kaikki maanalla kulkevat vehkeet eivät ole metroja. Maanalle voidaan rakentaa IHAN mitä vain halutaan. Tai muutetaan otsikko "Monellako metrolla..." muotoon "Monellako maanalla liikennöivällä kiskokulkuneuvolla olet matkustanut".

Suomessa VR:n M-juna on metro (Malminkartanon tunneliasema ja linjatunnus "M"). Ja Lohjan-Tytyrin kaivoksen funikulaari myös (kuljettaa matkustajia kaivosmuseoon). Tai Kotka-Kouvola sähköjuna niin kuin muuten vain. Niin ja Turun raitsikat sillan alla  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

Toistaiseksi vain kolmella:
Helsinki
Tukholma
München

En ole siis hirveästi reissannut, mutta jatkossa käydessäni jossain metrokaupungissa on pakko koeajaa kaupungin metro- tai raitiotiejärjestelmä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kevennystä keskusteluun: http://metro.b3co.com/


Vastaukseni:

Määritelmäni mukaan "metron" vähimmäismvaatimus on rata joka kulkee jonkun pätkän tunnelissa, ja jolla vähintään yksi tunneliasema kantakaupungin alueella.  Sillä on seuraavat alalajit:

1) Varsinaiset metrot
- Helsinki
- Tukholma
- Oslo
- Leningrad (kaupunki oli vielä tuonniminen kun sen metrolla viimeksi kuljin) 
- Moskova
- Hampuri
- Berliini
- München
- Wien
- Budapest
- Praha
- Amsterdam
- Rotterdam
- Bryssel
- Pariisi
- Lyon
- Lontoo
- Glasgow
- Barcelona
- Madrid
- Lissabon

2) Maanalaiset kaupunki-/lähiliikenneradat 
- Tukholma
- Oslo
- Kööpenhamina
- Berliini
- Stuttgart
- München
- Wien
- Bryssel
- Pariisi

3) Maanalaiset raitiotiet/esimetrot 
- Köln
- Bonn
- Stuttgart
- Wien
- Bryssel

4) Maanalaiset kaupunkifunikulaarit
- Istanbul

t. Rainer

----------


## Multsun poika

Tavallisimmat metrot on tullut käytyä. 

Erikoisimpia omalla listallani on Kiova, Sofia, Napoli, Varsova ja Vancouver. Ehkä vielä joku muukin kunhan muistan.

----------


## Hape

Oma listani näyttää tältä:

Helsinki
Tukholma
Leningrad (en ole käynyt Pietarissa)
Munchen
Wien
Praha
Budapest
Varsova
Barcelona
Milano
Amsterdam

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vastaukseni:
> 
> Määritelmäni mukaan "metron" vähimmäismvaatimus on rata joka kulkee jonkun pätkän tunnelissa, ja jolla vähintään yksi tunneliasema kantakaupungin alueella.


Mainostaisin mielestäni erittäin onnistunutta määritelmääni  täällä

----------


## sv

Pekingin metroa ei ole vielä mainittu,
kuva.

----------


## SD202

Aloitetaanpa oma lista yhdell&#228; sellaisella kaupungilla, jota kukaan ei liene viel&#228; maininnut (muut kaupungit ovatkin sitten jo tutumpia muillekin):
Bilbao
Barcelona
Madrid
Lontoo
Rotterdam
Tukholma
Helsinki
Moskova
Varsova
Budapest
Wien
Berliini
Hampuri
Toivottavasti listani saa viel&#228; jatkoa...

edit: En nyt oikeastaan tied&#228;, onko Rotterdamissa varsinaista metroa. Kohta taidamme kiistell&#228; siit&#228; Anteron kanssa... :Very Happy:

----------


## Antero Alku

> edit: En nyt oikeastaan tiedä, onko Rotterdamissa varsinaista metroa. Kohta taidamme kiistellä siitä Anteron kanssa...


Olen hyväksynyt ne metroksi urbanrail.net -sivuston tietojen perusteella. Itse en ole käynyt kokeilemassa, vaikka olen muistaakseni kerran käynyt Rotterdamissa. Vai olisiko niin, että olen matkustanut jommalla kummalla, mutta en ole pitänyt sitä metrona?  :Shocked:  

Antero

PS: Pekingin metro näytti ainakin nopealta.  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen hyväksynyt ne metroksi urbanrail.net -sivuston tietojen perusteella. Itse en ole käynyt kokeilemassa, vaikka olen muistaakseni kerran käynyt Rotterdamissa. Vai olisiko niin, että olen matkustanut jommalla kummalla, mutta en ole pitänyt sitä metrona?


Rotterdamin metron runkolinjat ovat perinteisiä sivuvirtakiskometroja. Metron rakentaminen aloitettiin jo 50-luvulla eli Rotterdam sai metron monta vuotta ennen Amsterdamia. Metroa on myöhemin jatkettu pikaraitiotietyyppisillä avoradoilla joilla on ilmajohdot, joilla ajetaan kombi-vaunuilla joilla on sekä katto- että sivukiskovirroittimet, ja nämä vaunut kulkevat myös keskustan maanalaisilla osuuksilla.  Ehkä Anteron kohdalle on osunut juuri sellainen. Silloin kun minä kävin siellä viimeksi 80-luvulla oli enemmistö junista perinteisiä metrojunia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Mitenkä määrittelemme metron?
Voidaanko Wienin vanhaa Stadtbahn'ia pitää metrona? Sehän kulki tunnelissa keskikaupungin alla, omila ratapenkoilla esikaupunkialueilla, mutta virransyöttö oli ilmajohdosta. U-bahn'in linja U6 on saman järjestelmän jäljelle jäänyt osa.
Budapestin vanha metro, 'Földalatti' (suora käännös: 'maanalainen')kulkee lähes koko matkan tunnelissa, saa virran ilmajohdosta. Jotkin metrofanit eivät pidä sitä varsinaisena metrona vaan 'light railina'.
Molemmat radat on mainittuna Urbanrain.net sivulla.

----------


## Multsun poika

Wienissä ainakin U1 ja U3 on joka tapauksessa aivan selviä metroja. U4 ja varsinkin U6 on enemmän rajatapauksia. Wien on kuitenkin metrokaupunki.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitenkä määrittelemme metron?
> Voidaanko Wienin vanhaa Stadtbahn'ia pitää metrona? Sehän kulki tunnelissa keskikaupungin alla, omila ratapenkoilla esikaupunkialueilla, mutta virransyöttö oli ilmajohdosta. U-bahn'in linja U6 on saman järjestelmän jäljelle jäänyt osa.
> Budapestin vanha metro, 'Földalatti' (suora käännös: 'maanalainen')kulkee lähes koko matkan tunnelissa, saa virran ilmajohdosta. Jotkin metrofanit eivät pidä sitä varsinaisena metrona vaan 'light railina'.
> Molemmat radat on mainittuna Urbanrain.net sivulla.


Budapestin Földalatti on ilman muuta metro, mutta Wienin Stadtbahn on tapaus sinänsä. 

Minulla oli onni matkustaa 70-luvulla Wienissä ja kokeilla kaikkia raidejärjestelmiä. Mieleenpainuvin ja eksoottisin oli vanha Stadtbahn. Miljöö oli kuin mitään ei olisi tehty sitten ensimmäisen maailmansodan, asemat hämäriä ja rapistuneita. Stadtbahn lienee alunperin toimineen höyryjunilla, mutta aika aikaisessa vaiheessa sähköistetty. Junat koostuivat vanhoista 2-akselisista yhteenkytketyistä raitiovaunuista. Laiturit olivat matalat eli vaunuun piti kiivetä portaita pitkin. Teknisessä mielessä tällainen toteutus vastasi  esimetroa, mutta tässä tapauksessa se "esivaihe" oli kestänyt 60-80 vuotta. Samanaikaisesti kun olin siellä, oli jo yhtä Stadbahn-pätkää ehditty konvertoida oikeaksi metroksi, ja sitä se lienee nykyään kokonaisuudessaan. Olisivat saaneet jättää jonkun pätkän entiselleen, ihan kuriositeetin vuoksi. 

Wienissä oli 70-luvulla yhteensä 4 maanalaista ratajärjestelmää. Vanhin siis tämä Stadtbahn, sitten oli tavallisten raitiovaunujen tunneliosuuksia, sitten oli joitakin paikallisjuna (Schnellbahn) -asemia maan alla, sekä lyhyt pätkä varsinaista  metroa eli U-Bahn.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Stadtbahn lienee alunperin toimineen h&#246;yryjunilla, mutta aika aikaisessa vaiheessa s&#228;hk&#246;istetty. Junat koostuivat vanhoista 2-akselisista yhteenkytketyist&#228; raitiovaunuista.


Olet oikeassa.

Nykyinen U6 on yksi kolmen Stadtbahn-linjan muodostaman kolmion sivu. Systeemi avattiin jo 1898, ja siell&#228; ajettiin h&#246;yryveturein ja 2-akselisin matkustajavaunuin. J&#228;rjestelm&#228; s&#228;hk&#246;istettiin aika my&#246;h&#228;&#228;n, vasta 1920-luvulla. Kalustoksi vaihtuivat 2-akseliset s&#228;hk&#246;moottorivaunujunat ilmajohtovirroituksella. T&#228;m&#228; kalusto uusittiin kerran 1951-alkaen. Parissa paikassa taisi olla yhteys katuverkkoonkin. Stadtbahnin s&#228;hk&#246;vaunut olivat 2280 leveit&#228; kun h&#246;yryjuna oli 3100 leve&#228;.

Seuraavan kerran Stadtbahn muutettiin 1970-luvulla metron my&#246;t&#228;. Nykyinen U4 muutettiin 1976 liikenn&#246;it&#228;v&#228;ksi metrojunilla, ja sit&#228; ryhdyttiin aktiivisesti kattamaan. U6:lle vaihdettiin kalustoksi katuraitioteiden tapaisia D&#252;wagin lisenssill&#228; tehtyj&#228; kookkaita nivelraitiovaunuja 1980 l&#228;htien. Kolmas rata muutettiin osaksi rautatieverkkoa ja sit&#228; ajetaan nyt 3-vaunuisilla s&#228;hk&#246;moottorijunayksik&#246;ill&#228; linjana S1. Entinen yhten&#228;inen systeemi siis pilkottiin kolmeksi yhteensopimattomaksi. Samalla hyl&#228;ttiin vajaan kilometrin viadukti U6:lla Nussdorfer Strassella, kun rataa jatkettiin toista kautta Floridsdorfiin.

Wienin Stadtbahn siis ei ole sama asia kuin Saksan Stadtbahn-esimetrostandardi. Wienil&#228;iset vain nimittiv&#228;t omaa kaupunkirautatiet&#228;ns&#228; Stadtbahniksi jo noin 60 vuotta ennen kuin saksalaiset keksiv&#228;t sanalle toisen k&#228;yt&#246;n. Nyt kahdesta eri kalustolla liikenn&#246;it&#228;v&#228;st&#228; radasta on tehty U eli metro ja kolmannesta S eli kaupunkirata.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

Hupaisa keskustelu. En varsinaisesti bongaa kovin tosikkona, mutta tilaisuuden tullen käytän sen hyväkseni ja teen pienen koematkan vaikkei muuten tarvitsisi matkustaa metrolla.

Oma listani:

Lontoo
Pariisi
Barcelona
Bryssel
Lyon
Rooma
Tukholma
Lille
Marseille
Milano
Napoli
Varsova
Helsinki
= 13 kpl

Ja sitten katumuslista eli kaupungit joissa olen käynyt mutta niin pikaisesti etten ehtinyt matkustaa metrolla:

Amsterdam (paikallisjunalla suoraan kentältä toiseen suuntaan)
Kööpenhamina (monta kertaa mutta aina liian kiireessä)
Oslo (junalla kentältä keskustaan)
Lissabon
Rennes (jo ennen metroa)

Metron kriteeri: Lueteltu Mark Ovendenin kirjassa Metro Maps of the World ilman sen kummempaa filosofointia systeemien luonteesta.  :Smile:

----------


## SD202

> [Rotterdamin] metroa on myöhemin jatkettu pikaraitiotietyyppisillä avoradoilla joilla on ilmajohdot, joilla ajetaan kombi-vaunuilla joilla on sekä katto- että sivukiskovirroittimet, ja nämä vaunut kulkevat myös keskustan maanalaisilla osuuksilla.


Muistaakseni tosiaan keskustan pohjoispuolella sijaitsevat osuudet ovat hyvinkin pikaraitiotien oloisia. Rotterdamin keskustassahan radat ovat tunnelissa. Keskustan eteläpuolella radan rakenne on melko raskas ja rata kulki muistaakseni suurimmaksi osaksi maan päällä - jopa "yläilmoissa".
Tässä pikaraitiotiemaista pätkää:
http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/nl/.../5269-5241.jpg
Tunnelipätkää:
http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/nl/...0/IMG_2315.jpg
Ja tässä maanpäällistä rataa:
http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/nl/...-5341-5314.jpg

Moni-ilmeinen kiskoliikennejärjestelmä. Miksi sitä sitten halutaankaan nimittää... :Wink:

----------


## Metropolitain

Empä ole kovin monella, mutta yritän koko ajan hankkia lisää käymisiä
Tässä ne vähät ovatkin:
- Helsinki
- Pariisi
- Barcelona
- Berliini

Suunnitelmissa olisi käydä keväällä tutustumassa Lontoon Tuubiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Moni-ilmeinen kiskoliikennejärjestelmä. Miksi sitä sitten halutaankaan nimittää...


Niin on, sillä Rotterdamissa on kaksi toisiinsa yhteensopimatonta "metroa". Viimeinen linkkaamistasi kuvista on kapeammalta, joka on nimeltään Erasmuslinj.

Metrojen tapauksessa eri linjojen yhteensopimattomuus toisten kanssa ei olekaan suuri ongelma, kun usein ei ole tarkoituskaan yrittää ajaa junia radoilta toisille vaan sahata aina yhtä rataa päästä päähän. Siksi on mahdollista, että:
- Pariisissa on 3 erilaista RATP:n metrostandardia (teräspyöräinen, kumipyöräinen ja kumipyöräautomaatti)
- Lontoossa on 4 erilaista LT:n metrostandardia (Suuren profiilin pintametrot, pienen profiilin pyöreäkattoiset deep tube -syvämetrot, raideleveydeltään hieman muista poikkeava yksi deep tube -linja ja Docklandsin kevytmetro)
- Berliinissä on 2 erilaista metrostandardia (vanhat kapeakoriset linjat 1-4 ja uudet 265 cm leveät linjat)
- Tokiossa on 5 erilaista metrostandardia (1067 mm ilmajohto ja sivukisko, 1435 mm ilmajohto ja sivukisko sekä kumipyöräinen automaatti)
- Budapestissä on 2 erilaista metrostandardia (Földalatti ja neukkumetrot)
- Rotterdamissa on 2 erilaista metrostandardia (Erasmus ja Caland) - tosin näillä on lännessä yhteinenkin osuus.

Muitakin on, mutta nämä nyt tiedän itse siksi, että olen käynytkin näissä paikoissa.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Lontoossa on 4 erilaista LT:n metrostandardia


Tietääkseni enemmän. Syvien metrojen putkien profiilit eivät ole samoja kaikilla linjoilla. Osa kalustosta on tehty tätä hyödyntäen eikä siksi mahdu kuin osaan putkista. Lisäksi sama opastin- ja turvalaitejärjestelmä löytyy yleensä korkeintaan kahdelta eri linjalta eli suurin osa kalustosiirroista vaatii muutoksia junien näihin osiin.

----------


## TEP70

Tuon minäkin esiin pari hauskaa uutta, jotka vaativat hiukan vaivaa.  :Smile:  Tässä lista:

Helsinki
Tukholma
Kööpenhamina

Berliini
Hampuri
München
Amsterdam
Rotterdam
Brysseli
Pariisi
Lille
Lontoo
Barcelona
Wien
Ateena

Praha
Budapest
Bukarest
Sofia
Varsova

Minsk
Kiova
Dnipropetrovsk
Harkova
Pietari
Moskova
Jekaterinburg
Novosibirsk

Peking
Kanton
Hongkong

31 kpl.

----------


## Max

Helsinki
Tukholma
Lontoo
Varsova
Pietari
Moskova
Praha
Rooma
Ateena
Toronto
Kiova
Hannover lasketaan vissiin ennemmin pikaraitiotieksi...

Amsterdam, Berliini, Samara, Kazan, Kööpenhamina, Oslo ja Jekaterinburg ainakin ovat metrokaupunkeja, joissa olen käynyt, mutten ajanut metrolla.

----------


## HKL 85

Helsinki
Lontoo
Madrid
Pietari
Tukholma
Bryssel
Berliini

Kööpenhaminassa, New Delhissä, Hannoverissa,  Bremenissä, ja Barcelonassa olen ollut, mutta ei ole tullut metrolla ajettua :Icon Frown:

----------


## SD202

> Kööpenhaminassa, New Delhissä, Hannoverissa,  Bremenissä, ja Barcelonassa olen ollut, mutta ei ole tullut metrolla ajettua


Metrolla ajelu Bremenissä vaatisi hieman enemmän mielikuvitustakin, sillä k.o. kaupungissa ei ole metroa  :Wink:  :
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/euromet.htm
Eikä Hannoverissakaan oikeastaan ole ihan "oikeata" metroa:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/han/hannover.htm

Päivitetään samalla omaa listaa näillä lisäyksillä:
Praha
Nagoya
Sapporo
Tokio
Osaka
Fukuoka
Bryssel
Lille
Lissabon
München
Nürnberg
Genova
Soul
Busan

----------


## HKL 85

ai niin, se olikin Hampuri, eikä Bremen :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Metrolla ajelu Bremenissä vaatisi hieman enemmän mielikuvitustakin,...


Suunnilleen saman verran kuin Göteborgissa. Bremenissä neljästä heilurista (U1, U2, U3 ja U4) koostuva metro jäi muutamaa pintahäntää lukuun ottamatta piirustuksiksi kartoilla. Kolme täyseristettyä ratikan haaraa näet ovat osa Bremenin (suunnitellusta) metrosta. Aiheesta kerrotaan tarkemmin kirjassa Schnellbahnen in Deutschland sivuilla 184 - 185.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Päivitys parin vuoden takaiseeen:

Entiset:

Lontoo, Pariisi, Barcelona, Bryssel, Lyon, Rooma, Tukholma, Lille, Marseille, Milano, Napoli, Varsova, Helsinki

+ seuraavat uudet:

New York, Peking, Singapore, Pietari, München

= 13 + 5 = 18 kpl

Käyty mutta ilman metromatkaa:

Amsterdam, Kööpenhamina, Oslo, Lissabon, Rennes, Düsseldorf, Dubai, Rio de Janeiro

----------


## isomolle

Onhan noita jokunen: Helsinki, Tukholma, Oslo, Pietari (Leningrad), Moskova, Lontoo, Pariisi (teräs- ja kumipyörä), Berliini (länsi ja itä), Praha, Budapest, Milano ja Rooma.

Näistä Leningradissa, Moskovassa, Prahassa ja Budapestissa olen matkustanut hyvin saman tyyppisillä junilla.

Saksassa tunneleihin kaivetut raitiolinjat kulkevat nimella Stadtbahn. Vielä pitäisi kokoelmaan saada Essenin maanalainen johdinauto  :Cool:  . Sen sovittaminen johonkin kategoriaan voikin olla melkoinen ongelma  :Biggrin:

----------


## b10m55

Minä sain kokoon 13:
Helsinki, Tukholma, Pariisi, Lontoo, Wien, Leningrad, Budapest, München, Praha, Amsterdam, Berliini, Barcelona, Rennes

----------


## vristo

> Vielä pitäisi kokoelmaan saada Essenin maanalainen johdinauto  . Sen sovittaminen johonkin kategoriaan voikin olla melkoinen ongelma


Joo, ei taida olla enää kuin muistoissamme tai youtubessa  :Wink: : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1EQkObn55I

----------


## hani

Helsinki
Tukholma
Oslo
Kööpenhamina
Lontoo
Pariisi
Berliini
München
Rooma
Milano
Wien
Varsova
Pietari
Soul
Daegu
Busan
= 16 kpl

----------


## thautal

Muiden käyttäjien vierailtuihin kohteisiin oma listani on melko vaatimaton. Mukaan mahtuvat ainoastaan Helsinki, Tukholma, Milano ja Ateena. Visuaalisesti mielekkäin näistä on kyllä Ateena. Myös yhteys lentokentälle on plussaa.

----------


## antaeus

* Helsinki
* Stockholm (joka arkipäivä)
* Oslo
* Köbenhavn
* St Petersburg
* Hamburg
* Berlin
* Köln (metro?)
* München
* Wien
* Paris
* Rio de Janeiro

Siinähän ne, ei se ollutkaan niin montaa...

Moskova ja Tokyo on toivelistalla. Ja ehkäpä NY.

----------


## Kaid

Liityn ei-niin-vaikuttavien listojen joukkoon...

Helsinki
Tukholma
Rooma
Berliini
Milano

Milanon metro oli näistä ehdottomasti vaikuttavin. Synkeät asemat, maalaamattomat suttaiset junat, kirskuvat kiskot ja avoimilla ikkunoilla hoidettu ilmanvaihto loivat metroon tunnelmaa, johon muut järjestelmät eivät pystyneet.

----------


## 339-DF

> Milanon metro oli näistä ehdottomasti vaikuttavin. Synkeät asemat, maalaamattomat suttaiset junat, kirskuvat kiskot ja avoimilla ikkunoilla hoidettu ilmanvaihto loivat metroon tunnelmaa, johon muut järjestelmät eivät pystyneet.


Jos tämäntapaiset asiat herättävät tunteita, niin suosittelen New Yorkin metroa. Siellä varsinkin asemat ovat kuin suoraan Kaurismäen elokuvista: likaisia, maalipinta irtoilee, rotat juoksevat kiskoilla, matkustajatkin ovat usein aika rähjäisiä... Junat itsessään ovat kyllä oikein siistejä ja ilmastoituja.

----------


## ess

> Jos tämäntapaiset asiat herättävät tunteita, niin suosittelen New Yorkin metroa. Siellä varsinkin asemat ovat kuin suoraan Kaurismäen elokuvista: likaisia, maalipinta irtoilee, rotat juoksevat kiskoilla, matkustajatkin ovat usein aika rähjäisiä... Junat itsessään ovat kyllä oikein siistejä ja ilmastoituja.


Sen sijaan Moskovan metroasemat ovat kuin suoraan Eremitaasista.  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos tämäntapaiset asiat herättävät tunteita, niin suosittelen New Yorkin metroa. Siellä varsinkin asemat ovat kuin suoraan Kaurismäen elokuvista: likaisia, maalipinta irtoilee, rotat juoksevat kiskoilla, matkustajatkin ovat usein aika rähjäisiä... Junat itsessään ovat kyllä oikein siistejä ja ilmastoituja.


Tuosta kuvauksesta tulee myös mieleen Lontoo 1980-luvun lopulla.

Mutta joo, New Yorkin metroa voi suositella. Sillä on niinkutsutusti luonnetta. Nuhjuisuudestaan ja eräänlaisesta sekavuudestakin huolimatta systeemi on mielestäni yksi vaikuttavimpia ja jopa sympaattisimpiakin. Kovin harvassa metrossa on pikavuoroja, mutta New Yorkissapa on, kun osa linjoista on varustettu neljällä rinnakkaisella raiteella. Systeemi on myös yksi ainoita, joka pyörii 24 h vuorokaudessa.

Jos tulee tilaisuus poiketa New Yorkissa, kannattaa ilman muuta käydä New York Transit Museumissa Brooklynissä:
http://www.mta.info/mta/museum/ tai
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_Transit_Museum
Museo on pienempi kuin Lontoon vastaava, mutta se on perustettu käytöstä poistetulle Court Streetin metroasemalle, mikä tarkoittaa että kellarissa on aito metrolaituri, jonka kummallekin puolelle on parkkeerattu kiskoille eri sukupolvien junia. Aseman liikenteenohjauskopissa näkee valotaululta vieläkin, kuinka läheisellä edelleen toiminnassa olevalla linjalla junat ajavat ohi.

Kuriositeettina mainittakoon, että Court Streetille liikennöitiin 1936-1946 kaksiasemaisella linjalla HH (Court Street Shuttle), jonka toinen pää oli Hoyt-Schermerhorn Streets (vaihtoyhteys muille linjoille). Linjaa oli tarkoitus jatkaa  Queensin suuntaan, mutta suunnitelmat muuttuivat, ja kun liikennettä asemalle oli marginaalisen vähän (lähistöllä on riittävästi muitakin asemia), se suljettiin. Lisätietoa:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HH_(Court_Street_Shuttle)

Tavallaan siis samankaltainen tarina kuin Lontoon Piccadilly Linen asemalla Aldwych:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldwych_tube_station

Joukkoliikenneharrastajalle New York on muutenkin täynnä mielenkiintoista nähtävää. Metron lisäksi sieltä löytyy muita järjestelmiä kuten PATH (Port Authority Trans-Hudson), LIRR (Long Island Railroad), Metro North Railroad sekä New Jersey Transit. Lisäksi Amtrakin Northeast Corridorin "nopeahko" Acela-juna kulkee Penn Stationin ja sen tunneleiden kautta matkalla Bostonista Washingtoniin. (Itse en ole näistä testannut kuin New Jersey Transitin, mutta en laskekaan itseäni kovin vakavaksi junabongariksi.)

Tässä vielä joitakin linkkejä:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_Subway
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_Au...y_Trans-Hudson
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LIRR
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_North
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Jersey_Transit
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acela
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northeast_Corridor

Arkkitehtuurin kannalta vastikään restauroitu historiallinen asema Grand Central Terminal kuuluu pakollisiin kohteisiin:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Central_Terminal

Sen sijaan Penn Station
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsyl...(New_York_City)
vaikka onkin New Yorkin todellinen päärautatieasema nykyään (Grand Central palvelee lähinnä Metro Northin lähijunia) ei ole luvalla sanottuna kovin mielenkiintoinen paikka. Nykyinen Penn Station on maanalainen halli, joka muistuttaa etäisesti Helsingin asematunnelia. Historiallinen Penn Station, komea rakennus kuvista päätellen, purettiin vuonna 1963 ja tilalle rakennettiin nykyinen Madison Square Garden -halli. Se mitä vanhasta Penn Stationista on jäljellä on tunnelit Hudson-joen ali. Niihin liittyy oma mielenkiintoinen tarinansa, joka on luettavissa mm. kirjasta:
http://www.amazon.com/Conquering-Got..._bxgy_b_text_b

Ehkäpä jo tästä tiivistelmästä voi päätellä että nähtävää riittäää.  :Very Happy:

----------


## TEP70

> Sen sijaan Moskovan metroasemat ovat kuin suoraan Eremitaasista.


No eivät nyt sentään kaikki kuitenkaan. 1950-luvun jälkeen tyyli muuttui yksinkertaisemmaksi.

Täällä voi käydä asemia katselemassa: http://www.metrowalks.ru/

----------


## scala

Hiljaa hyvä tulee  :Laughing: 

Helsinki
Pariisi
Lontoo

----------


## JE

Helsinki
Tukholma
Pietari
Hampuri
Berliini (sekä kapea- että leveäprofiilisella)
Bryssel
Lontoo (sekä suuri- että pieniprofiilisella ja lisäksi Docklandsin radalla)
Pariisi (sekä kumipyörin että ilman, ja kumipyörillä sekä automaatilla että ilman)
Lissabon
Wien (sekä metrolla että kevytmetro U6:lla)
Milano
Rooma

Lisäksi tulevat tunneliraitiotiet/esimetrot Brysselissä ja Stuttgartissa, ja on kai Tukholman Tvärbanassa ja Manchesterin Metrolinkissäkin tunneloitujen linjausten ja mittakaavan puolesta jotain kevytmetron piirteitä.

----------


## TEP70

> Wien (sekä metrolla että kevytmetro U6:lla)


Jaa niin, minäkin olen matkustanut Moskovassa sekä tavallisella että kevytmetrolla L1, joka lähtee metrolinjan 9 pääteasemalta. Mitään erityisen kevyttä en siinä kyllä huomannut paitsi sen, että kalusto oli hieman pienempää kuin metrolinjoilla. Linja kulkee erittäin järeällä ja mahtipontisella sillalla.

----------


## kivisuo

Helsinki
Tukholma
Oslo
Hampuri
Berliini
Frankfurt
München
Lontoo
Glasgow
Pariisi
Madrid
Amsterdam
Bryssel
Rooma
Wien
Budapest
Praha
Washington DC

----------


## hani

> Helsinki
> Tukholma
> Oslo
> Kööpenhamina
> Lontoo
> Pariisi
> Berliini
> München
> Rooma
> ...


Ja kesälomalla kaksi lisää:
Barcelona
Toulouse
= 18 kpl  :Cool:

----------


## tlajunen

Laitetaas tähän oma lyhyt lista.

Helsinki
Tukholma
Pariisi
Moskova

Ensi vuonna pitäisi listaan täydentyä nousevan auringon maasta ainakin yhden kaupungin systeemi, kenties useammankin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kokoanpa itsekin tämän hauskan listan. Laitoin oheen ensimmäisen ajovuoden, jos muistin sen.

Varsinaiset metrot

Pohjoismaat:
Tukholma (1981)
Helsinki (1982)
Kööpenhamina (2005)

Muu Eurooppa:
Lontoo (1991)
Berliini (2004)
Hampuri (2007)
Wien (2000)
Rooma (2005)
Barcelona (2007)

Venäjä:
Pietari (2005)

Yhdysvallat:
New York (1999)
Boston (1999)

Varsinaisia metroja 12. Lisäksi olen käynyt Brysselissä metroasemalla, mutta en päässyt kokousmatkalla ajamaan. 

Vaikuttavimpia metroja ovat olleet Tukholma, Lontoo, New York, Pietari ja Barcelona. 
Surkein kokemus oli Rooma.

Stadtbahn - "esimetrot", tunneliratkaisut jotka on tarkoitettu muutettavaksi metroksi
Boston (1999)
Düsseldorf (2003)
Köln-Bonn (2003)
Rhein-Ruhr (Duisburg, Mülheim, Essen, Bochum, Gelsenkirchen, Herne) 2003
Göteborg (Angeredin rata) 2006
Frankfurt (2008)

Näistä Frankfurtin U4, Mulheim-Essen osuus linjaa U18 ja Herne - Bochum linja U35 ovat periaatteessa kokonaan muusta liikenteestä eristettyjä.

Tunneliraitiotiet, tunneliasemia esim. rautatieaseman ali joita ei ole tarkoitus muuttaa metroksi
Wien (2000)
Linz (2004)
Rostock (2004)
Strasbourg (2005)

----------


## kouvo

> Surkein kokemus oli Rooma.


Roomassa linjojen väliset kuormituserot ovat aika suuret (tämä siis mutulla, ilman mitään tilastollista todistetta). Kokemuksen miellyttävyyteen saattaakin vaikuttaa se, tunkeeko täyteen ahdettuun A-linjan junaan jollain turistiasemalla vai huomattavasti väljempään B-linjan junaan lähiöasemalla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ongelmat olivat vähän muualla. Ks. arvioni Roomasta

----------


## JE

> Näistä Frankfurtin U4, Mulheim-Essen osuus linjaa U18 ja Herne - Bochum linja U35 ovat periaatteessa kokonaan muusta liikenteestä eristettyjä.


Frankfurtin U4 ja Bochumin U35 ovat toki linjoja, jotka risteävät nykyisin muuta liikennettä samassa tasossa katutilassa. Molempien tapauksessa kuitenkin linjan alkuperäinen osuus on ollut täysin eristetty, mutta linjoja on jatkettu myöhemmin, Frankfurtin tapauksessa muistaakseni vasta noin vuosi sitten.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ok, hyvä havainto. Osoittaa kyllä myös hyvin Stadtbahn - konseptin joustavuuden. Vaikka joku osuus olisi tehty kokonaan eritasoiseksi, linjaa voidaan kuitenkin jatkaa osuudelle, jossa on tasoristeyksiä.

----------


## kouvo

> Ongelmat olivat vähän muualla. Ks. arvioni Roomasta


Nähdäkseni metron osalta arviosi ei ollut juurikaan ristiriidassa ylempänä kirjoittamani kanssa -eli ongelmat kärjistyvät selvästi A-linjalla.

Metron laajentamisen kannalta Roomassa on yksi iso ongelma, jota ei samassa mittakaavassa esiinny juurikaan muissa suurkaupungeissa. Kun tökkäät lusikkasi Rooman maaperään, niin mitä suurimmalla todennäköisyydellä sieltä paljastuu joku historiallisesti merkittävä löytö, joka estää tai ainakin merkittävästi vaikeuttaa radan vetämistä kyseisten tilusten läpi. Suurelta osin tästä johtuu se, että nykyinen metro kiertää Centro storicon sen laitoja myöten.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kokoanpa itsekin tämän hauskan listan. Laitoin oheen ensimmäisen ajovuoden, jos muistin sen. [...] Vaikuttavimpia metroja ovat olleet Tukholma, Lontoo, New York, Pietari ja Barcelona. 
> Surkein kokemus oli Rooma.


Samaa mieltä erityisesti Lontoon, New Yorkin ja Barcelonan metrojen vaikuttavuudesta. Tukholmasta ja Pietarista minulla on vähemmän kokemusta. Veikkaisinpa että vaikuttavin on yleensä se ensimmäinen metro, jolla on matkustanut, eli minulla Lontoo vuonna 1988.

Tosin ihan pakko suositella visiittiä Pariisiin. Metroista maailmassa on vaikea puhua Pariisi sivuuttaen, onhan se yksi ensimmäisiä ja suurimpia. Itse hahmotan sen yhdeksi "isosta triosta" eli Lontoo, Pariisi ja New York. Lisäksi Pariisin metron konsepti poikkeaa erittäin selkeästi sekä Lontoon, New Yorkin että Saksan metrojen konsepteista. Lisäksi Ranskan-matka tarjoaisi tilaisuuden tutustua Pariisin RER-juniin, automaattisiin VAL-metroihin (Lille, Rennes, Toulouse tai miniversiona CDGVAL tai OrlyVAL lentokenttien yhteydessä), Ranskan muihin metroihin (Lyon, Marseille) sekä moderneihin ranskalaistyyppisiin raitioteihin. Sen lisäksi että pitkin maata voi kierrellä nopeasti TGV:llä. Intermodaliteetista on hyviä esimerkkejä esim. CDG-lentokentän TGV-yhteydessä ja siinä miten junilla on laajasti korvattu kotimaan lentoliikennettä, mutta toisaalta ainakin Pariisin nykyisen joukkoliikennejärjestelmän ongelmat ja pullonkaulat ovat nekin mielenkiintoisia ja nopeasti havaittavissa.

----------


## SD202

> Lisäksi Ranskan-matka tarjoaisi tilaisuuden tutustua Pariisin RER-juniin, automaattisiin VAL-metroihin (Lille, Rennes, Toulouse tai miniversiona CDGVAL tai OrlyVAL lentokenttien yhteydessä), Ranskan muihin metroihin (Lyon, Marseille) sekä moderneihin ranskalaistyyppisiin raitioteihin. Sen lisäksi että pitkin maata voi kierrellä nopeasti TGV:llä. Intermodaliteetista on hyviä esimerkkejä esim. CDG-lentokentän TGV-yhteydessä ja siinä miten junilla on laajasti korvattu kotimaan lentoliikennettä, mutta toisaalta ainakin Pariisin nykyisen joukkoliikennejärjestelmän ongelmat ja pullonkaulat ovat nekin mielenkiintoisia ja nopeasti havaittavissa.


SNCF:llä on tosin vielä paljon tekemistä siinä, että junalla matkustamisesta saataisiin yhtä helppoa kuin esim. Saksassa. Toki TGV-reiteillä matkustaminen on joutuisaa, mutta jos Ranskassa haluaa matkustaa muulla kuin TGV-junalla, niin kannattaa varautua siihen, että yhteydet saattavat olla heikot. 

Pariisin ongelma lienee se, että kaupungissa on useita rautatieasemia. Mitään junayhteyttä näiden välillä ei kannattane käytää - ainakin vajaa vuosi sitten SNCF:n henkilökunta neuvoi minua siirtymään Gare de Est -asemalta Gare de Lyon -asemalle metrolla. Ja InterRail -lippuni ei tietenkään käynyt metrossa... :Wink:

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Tukholma, Helsinki, Wien, Oslo, Kööpenhamina, Varsova.

Hampurin U-bahn on nähty livenä, mutta ehdin matkustaa vain S-bahnilla.

----------


## Bundolo

Pohjois-Eurooppa:

Helsinki
Tukholma
Kööpenhamina

Muu Eurooppa:

Lontoo
Pariisi
Napoli
Rooma
Marseille
Lille
Barcelona
Madrid
Praha
Bryssel
Catania
Amsterdam
Varsova

Pohjois-Amerikka:

New York City
San Francisco

----------


## Compact

Onkos täällä muuten joku joka ei ole koskaan matkustanut metrolla? 

Tiedän joitakin stadilaisiakin, jotka ovat hienoisella ylpeyden äänellä joskus maininneet, etteivät ole ikinä metrolla matkustaneet. Varatapoja kulkemiseen on kuulemma aina olemassa, ettei hauska perinne rikkoudu.

----------


## hylje

Ratikat ovat vertailukykyisiä kantakaupungissa. Bussi 58(B) vastaa metroa välillä Sörnäinen-Itäkeskus, ja Itäkeskuksesta vaihtamalla pääsee liityntäbusseilla metron vaikutusalueelle.

Hiljaiseen aikaan 58 on heikohko vuoroväliltään (20min) mutta se lienee pieni hinta periaatteen ylläpitämisestä.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Tiedän joitakin stadilaisiakin, jotka ovat hienoisella ylpeyden äänellä joskus maininneet, etteivät ole ikinä metrolla matkustaneet.


Tapasin taannoin iäkkään mellunmäkeläisen, joka kertoi, ettei ole käynyt Itäkeskusta kauempana sen jälkeen kun suorat bussit lopetettiin. Äänessä ei ollut ylpeyttä, vaan ärtymystä ja ennakkoluuloa: "Minä kun en siihen punaiseen paholaiseen astu!"




> Varatapoja kulkemiseen on kuulemma aina olemassa


Nythän niitä on tullut huikeasti lisää, kun Porvoon suunnan U-busseilla pääsee Helsingin lipulla. Itse kyllä tykkään metrosta, mutta ainakin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella vaihdoton U-yhteys voi olla nopea ja kätevä vaikkapa Itä-Helsingistä Taka-Töölöön.

----------


## Piikkimonni

Helsinki
Tukholma
Oslo
Kööpenhamina
Amsterdam
Lontoo
Pariisi
München
Berliini
Hampuri
Praha
Frankfurt
Budapest
Madrid
Barcelona
Lissabon
Rooma
Pietari
New York
San Francisco
Los Angeles
Chicago

Taitaa olla yhteensä 22 kaupunkia.

----------


## tlajunen

> Laitetaas tähän oma lyhyt lista.
> 
> Helsinki
> Tukholma
> Pariisi
> Moskova
> 
> Ensi vuonna pitäisi listaan täydentyä nousevan auringon maasta ainakin yhden kaupungin systeemi, kenties useammankin.


Ja näin:

Osaka
Tokio

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (huhtikuu 2010):

Belgia:
1. Bryssel

Espanja:
2. Barcelona

Etelä-Korea:
3. Soul
4. Daegu
5. Busan

Iso-Britannia:
6. Lontoo

Italia:
7. Rooma
8. Milano

Itävalta:
9. Wien

Norja:
10. Oslo

Puola:
11. Varsova

Ranska:
12. Pariisi
13. Toulouse

Ruotsi:
14. Tukholma

Saksa:
15. Berliini
16. München

Suomi:
17. Helsinki

Tanska:
18. Kööpenhamina

Venäjä:
19. Pietari

Luvassa vielä 2010:
Hampuri, Moskova

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Onkos täällä muuten joku joka ei ole koskaan matkustanut metrolla? 
> 
> Tiedän joitakin stadilaisiakin, jotka ovat hienoisella ylpeyden äänellä joskus maininneet, etteivät ole ikinä metrolla matkustaneet. Varatapoja kulkemiseen on kuulemma aina olemassa, ettei hauska perinne rikkoudu.


En ole koskaan mennyt metrolla. Ja eräiden "ystävien" jatkuvan junavouhottamisen/fanittamisen takia päätin aikoinani, etten koskaan mene metrolla, raitiovaunulla enkä junalla. Valitettavasti töiden takia on kerran elämässä täytynyt matkustaa junalla, joten siltä osin ketju on katkennut. Mutta muuten tämä periaate pitää. Ja olen ylpeä päätöksestäni. Jos jonnekin ei pääse linja-autolla, sinne ei tarvitse päästäkään.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Tukholman Tunnelbana.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja olen ylpeä päätöksestäni. Jos jonnekin ei pääse linja-autolla, sinne ei tarvitse päästäkään.


Olisipa mahdollista tehdä sellainen päätös, ettei kulje bussilla? No, onhan se mahdollista, ja monet ovat niin päättäneetkin. Heitä nimitetään autoilijoiksi.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> En ole koskaan mennyt metrolla. Ja eräiden "ystävien" jatkuvan junavouhottamisen/fanittamisen takia päätin aikoinani, etten koskaan mene metrolla, raitiovaunulla enkä junalla.


Mikäpäs siinä, ihmisillä saa olla periaatteita. Jäät vain paljosta hupia paitsi, ajattelee raidefriikki  :Smile:  Jos joskus joudut pohtimaan joukkoliikenneasioita yleisemmästä näkökulmasta, tulet vaikka valituksi kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuntaan, niin muista sitten korjata puute!

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (maaliskuu 2011):

Belgia:
1. Bryssel

Espanja:
2. Barcelona

Etelä-Korea:
3. Soul
4. Daegu
5. Busan

Iso-Britannia:
6. Lontoo

Italia:
7. Rooma
8. Milano

Itävalta:
9. Wien

Japani:
10. Tokio

Norja:
11. Oslo

Puola:
12. Varsova

Ranska:
13. Pariisi
14. Toulouse

Ruotsi:
15. Tukholma

Saksa:
16. Berliini
17. Hampuri
18. München

Suomi:
19. Helsinki

Tanska:
20. Kööpenhamina

Venäjä:
21. Jekaterinburg
22. Moskova
23. Pietari

----------


## Piirka

Amsterdam, Barcelona, Berlin, Brüssel, Budapest, Glasgow, Hamburg, Helsinki, Lisboa, Lontoo, Madrid, München, Nürnberg, Oslo, Paris, Pietari, Praha, Rotterdam, Tukholma, Wien = 20

----------


## Joonas Pio

Helsinki, Tukholma, Praha, Budapest, Rooma ja Milano = 6.

----------


## Clepe

Helsinki, Tukholma, Berliini, Hampuri, Lontoo, Praha, Ateena, Lissabon =8

Parin viikon päästä listaan voi lisätä Pariisin

----------


## aulis

Berliini, Budapest, Helsinki, Kööpenhamina, Madrid, Moskova, Pariisi, Peking, Tukholma = 9

----------


## hezec

Listataanpa sitten. Järjestys enemmän tai vähemmän satunnainen.

Helsinki
Tukholma
Praha
München
Berliini
Barcelona
Pariisi
Marseille
Lontoo
Rooma
Torino
Chicago
Mexico City
Rio de Janeiro

14 taisi tulla. Lisäksi Kööpenhamina ja Budapest ovat harmillisesti jääneet testaamatta, vaikka kaupungeissa olenkin käynyt. Listan saksalaiskaupungeista en myöskään ole enää täysin varma, tuliko aikanaan ajettua "oikeilla" metrolinjoilla vai vain S-Bahneilla, mutta menköön. (Kertooko jotain onnistuneesta brändäyksestä?)

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Lisäys listaan toukokuu 2011: Budapest

----------


## Waltsu

Tukholma, Helsinki, Amsterdam, Oslo.

----------


## Junantuoma

Lista on toistaiseksi aika lyhyt: Helsinki, Tukholma, Pietari ja Berliini

----------


## JE

Päivitetty tilanne (heinäkuu 2011, vain täysmetrot)

Helsinki
Tukholma
Oslo
Pietari
Hampuri
Berliini (sekä kapea- että leveäprofiilisella)
Bryssel
Amsterdam
Lontoo (sekä suuri- että pieniprofiilisella ja lisäksi Docklandsin radalla)
Pariisi (sekä kumipyörin että ilman, ja kumipyörillä sekä automaatilla että ilman)
Lissabon
Wien (sekä metrolla että kevytmetro U6:lla)
Milano
Rooma

----------


## Kaid

> Helsinki
> Tukholma
> Rooma
> Berliini
> Milano


Listaan voitaneen lisätä Hampurin S-Bahn, jonka sivukiskovirroitteisena ja korkealaiturisena (ja varsinaisen rautatien kanssa yhteensopimattomana) tulkitsisin metroksi, vaikka kaupungista löytyykin erikseen myös "varsinainen" metro eli U-Bahn.

----------


## SD202

> Listaan voitaneen lisätä Hampurin S-Bahn, jonka sivukiskovirroitteisena ja korkealaiturisena (ja varsinaisen rautatien kanssa yhteensopimattomana) tulkitsisin metroksi, vaikka kaupungista löytyykin erikseen myös "varsinainen" metro eli U-Bahn.


Noiden kahden järjestelmän ero on tosiaan häilyvä: niin S- kuin U-Bahnikin kulkevat Hampurissa maan alla tunnelissa, maan pinnalla ja maan päällä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

S-Bahn - järjestelmiä ei niiden "metromaisesta" luonteesta riippumatta voida pitää varsinaisesti metroina sen enempää kuin Helsingin lähijunaliikennettä. Sekä Hampurin että Berliinin S-Bahnit on kuitenkin alunperin toteutettu pääosin valtakunnan rataverkon yhteyteen. Myöhemmin on sitten toteutettu myös itsenäisempiä rataosia. Yleensä näiden "S-bahnien" tausta laajemminkin ottaen on ollut paikallisjunaliikenteen tehostaminen yleisen liikenteen rataverkolla. Myös esimerkiksi Kööpenhaminan S-tog on sähköjärjestelmältään yhteensopimaton valtakunnan sähköistetyn rataverkon kanssa. Aikanaan, kun näitä bongausketuja perustettiin, harkittiin myös sitä, pitäisikö "kaupunkijunajärjestelmät" olla omana ketjunaan, mutta niiden rajaus on hiukan hankala.

----------


## vristo

Mites sitten Wuppertalin riippurata? Luokitellaanko metrojärjestelmäksi, kuten vaikkapa UrbanRail.Net tekee?




> This line can be called a full metro line because it's totally independent, absolutely urban and runs on a 4-6 minute headway.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Wuppertalin riippurata on lähinnä monorail. Hyvä kysymys on, voidaanko monoraileja yleisesti ottaen pitää "metroina", koska nehän ovat nimenomaan kokonaan muusta liikenteestä eristettyjä. 

S-Bahneja en pitäisi metroina koska niiden tausta on "yleisen" liikenteen rautateissä.

----------


## Kaid

Yleisesti ottaen olisin samaa mieltä siitä, että S-Bahn ei ole metro. Hampurin tapauksessa en kuitenkaan itse pitäisi S-Bahnia lähijunanakaan, koska vaikka se kulkee osin samassa ratakuilussa normaalin rautatien kanssa, olivat ainakin kaikki itse näkemäni rataosuudet tavallisesta rautatiestä erotettuja ja kuten todettua sähköjärjestelmältään ja laiturikorkeudeltaan erilaisia kuin standardirautatie. Toisinsanoen Hampurin S-Bahn on yhtä paljon lähijuna kuin Helsingin metro on lähijuna. Hampurin S-Bahn on selvästi joskus ollut lähijuna, mutta minun mielestäni se ei ole sitä enää. Jos järjestelmiä määritellään sen mukaan, mitä ne ovat joskus olleet on Tukholman Tunnelbanakin teknisesti raitiotie, koska sen vanhimmat osuudet on alkujaan raitioteiksi rakennettu. (Tai Mikon sanoja hiukan vääntäen, Tunnelbanan tausta on raitioteissä).

----------


## tlajunen

> Hampurin S-Bahn on selvästi joskus ollut lähijuna, mutta minun mielestäni se ei ole sitä enää.


Itse kutsuisin S-Bahneja ja muita vastaavia _kaupunkijuniksi_. Joka tapauksessa raja "metrojen" ja "kaupunkirautateiden" välillä on osittain keinotekoinen.

Hyvä esimerkki rajanvedon tarpeettomuudesta on Japani, siellä metrot ja kaupunkijunat eroavat toisistaan käytännössä vain siten, että metroja operoi kunnallinen (tai yksityinen) metroyhtiö, kun taas kaupunkijunia valtiollinen tai yksityinen rautatieyritys. Teknisesti vehkeet ovat identtisiä, ja paikoin jopa ajavat samoja raiteita.

----------


## hylje

Mielestäni ainoa mielekäs metron rajaava määritelmä on palvelu: yhdistelmä julkisuus, lyhyt vuoroväli sekä luotettava aikataulu. 

Julkisuus, vuoroväli ja luotettavuus ovat ainoat asiakkaan huomionarvoiset palvelukriteerit. Julkisuus saa asiakkaan harkitsemaan, ja vuoroväli ja luotettavuus houkuttelevat asiakkaan metroon. Muut yksityiskohdat houkuttelevat asiakkaan metroon toisenkin kerran: Asiakkaan ei pidä huomata, että asemat ovat kaukana ja epäviihtyisiä. Asiakkaan ei pidä huomata, että matkustamo olisi epämukava. Asiakkaan ei pidä huomata, onko vaunu pieni juna, iso juna vai auto. Asiakkaan ei pidä myöskään huomata, mennäänkö junaradalla aitojen välissä tai tunnelissa vai kenties kadulla. Asiakkaan ei tietenkään pidä huomata, että jokin ulkoinen tekijä hidastaa tai pysäyttää metrovaunun. Metro on palvelu, eikä juna.

Jos jokin järjestelmä pyritään toteuttamaan hyvällä julkisuudella, lyhyellä vuorovälillä ja luotettavalla aikataululla ja jopa onnistuvat siinä, tervetuloa metrokaupunkiin vain. Metro on palvelu, joka ei suurkaupunkia vaadi. Eikä edes suurkaupungin veroisia ratkaisuja. 

Harrastajana on tietysti ihan kiva, että metro on omassa luokassaan tarkoilla, kalliilla vaatimuksilla.

----------


## JE

> Yleisesti ottaen olisin samaa mieltä siitä, että S-Bahn ei ole metro. Hampurin tapauksessa en kuitenkaan itse pitäisi S-Bahnia lähijunanakaan, koska vaikka se kulkee osin samassa ratakuilussa normaalin rautatien kanssa, olivat ainakin kaikki itse näkemäni rataosuudet tavallisesta rautatiestä erotettuja ja kuten todettua sähköjärjestelmältään ja laiturikorkeudeltaan erilaisia kuin standardirautatie. Toisinsanoen Hampurin S-Bahn on yhtä paljon lähijuna kuin Helsingin metro on lähijuna. Hampurin S-Bahn on selvästi joskus ollut lähijuna, mutta minun mielestäni se ei ole sitä enää. Jos järjestelmiä määritellään sen mukaan, mitä ne ovat joskus olleet on Tukholman Tunnelbanakin teknisesti raitiotie, koska sen vanhimmat osuudet on alkujaan raitioteiksi rakennettu. (Tai Mikon sanoja hiukan vääntäen, Tunnelbanan tausta on raitioteissä).


Itse asiassa Hampurin S-Bahnilla on nykyisin jälleen yksi osuus (Neugraben-Buxtehude-Stade), joka käyttää samoja raiteita muun liikenteen kanssa ja 15 kV 16,7 Hz ajojohtosähköistystä. Mutta tämä liikenne on melko uudehko laajennus verkkoon, aiemmin ajojohtosähköistyksestä oli luovuttu Hampurin S-Bahnin viimeisilläkin linjoilla vuonna 1955, jolloin ajojohtosähköistys Hampurin seudun radoilla ylipäätäänkin lakkautettiin (kaukoliikenteen rataosuus Länsi-Saksan eteläosista Hampuriin saatiin sähköistettyä vasta vuonna 1966, jota ennen kaukojunat kulkivat dieselvedolla).

Minusta ainoa tapa erottaa metro muusta rautatiestä rajatapauksissa on oikeastaan juridiikka, eli tulkitaanko rata virallisesti varsinaiseksi rautatieksi vai ei. Hampurin ja Berliinin samoin kuin Köpiksen S-Bahneilla on omat sähköistysjärjestelmänsä ja omat raiteensa, vaikkakin lukuisia raideyhteyksiä muuhun valtakunnalliseen rataverkkoon. Ne ovat standardirautatiestä poikkeavia vain kaupunkiliikennettä palvelevia rautateitä, mutta toisaalta, niin on myös Helsingin metro. Vähintään yhtä vaikeaa kuin näissä Saksan ja Tanskan kaupungeissa on rajanveto Etelä-Korean metro/kaupunkijunajärjestelmien kanssa, koska niistä useat ovat valtiollisen rautatieyhtiön operoimia. Samoin Kairon metro Egyptissä, jonka ykköslinja ainakin on täysin rautatiestandardien mukaan rakennettu. Jollain perustein rajan voi vetää, mutta kun lainsäädäntökin ja sen vaatimat tulkinnat vaihtelevat maasta toiseen, yksiselitteisen loogisen jaon rakentaminen lienee mahdotonta.

----------


## Kaid

> Itse asiassa Hampurin S-Bahnilla on nykyisin jälleen yksi osuus (Neugraben-Buxtehude-Stade), joka käyttää samoja raiteita muun liikenteen kanssa ja 15 kV 16,7 Hz ajojohtosähköistystä. Mutta tämä liikenne on melko uudehko laajennus verkkoon, aiemmin ajojohtosähköistyksestä oli luovuttu Hampurin S-Bahnin viimeisilläkin linjoilla vuonna 1955, jolloin ajojohtosähköistys Hampurin seudun radoilla ylipäätäänkin lakkautettiin (kaukoliikenteen rataosuus Länsi-Saksan eteläosista Hampuriin saatiin sähköistettyä vasta vuonna 1966, jota ennen kaukojunat kulkivat dieselvedolla.


Tunnustan, että perustin sanomiseni lähinnä siihen, mitä olin lyhyen Hampurin-vierailuni aikana itse nähnyt. Tosin olettaisin, että Neugraben-Stade -välilläkin on käytössä sama laiturikorkeus kuin muulla S-Bahnverkolla. Mutta tämä menee jo vähän saivarteluksi.

Ja omaan listaani olisi tämän keskustelun aloittaneessa viestissäni pitänyt lisätä Hampurin lisäksi ihan kiistatonkin metro eli Münchenin U-Bahn. Niin se nuoruusiän dementia vaikuttaa.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tlajunen

Päivitys:

Helsinki
Tukholma
Moskova
Pariisi
Osaka
Tokio
*Berliini*

----------


## janihyvarinen

Jälleen päivitys:

Entiset:
Lontoo, Pariisi, Barcelona, Bryssel, Lyon, Rooma, Tukholma, Lille, Marseille, Milano, Napoli, Varsova, Helsinki, New York, Peking, Singapore, Pietari, München

Uusi:
Madrid

= 18 + 1 = 19 kpl

Madridin metro on yksi maailman laajimpia, mielenkiintoisimpia ja ilmeisimmin myös toimivimpia. Sitä on laajennettu valtavasti aivan viime vuosina, vaikka alunperin systeemi kuului metrojen ensimmäiseen aaltoon 1900-luvun alkupuolella (1919). Kävin myös käytöstä poistetulla asemalla, josta on tehty museo. Suosittelen:
http://www.esmadrid.com/anden0/

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (heinäkuu 2012)::

Belgia:
1. Bryssel

Espanja:
2. Barcelona

Etelä-Korea:
3. Busan
4. Daegu
5. Soul

Iso-Britannia:
6. Lontoo

Italia:
7. Rooma
8. Milano

Itävalta:
9. Wien

Japani:
10. Tokio

Norja:
11. Oslo

Puola:
12. Varsova

Ranska:
13. Lyon
14. Pariisi
15. Toulouse

Ruotsi:
16. Tukholma

Saksa:
17. Berliini
18. Hampuri
19. München

Suomi:
20. Helsinki

Tanska:
21. Kööpenhamina

Ukraina:
22. Kiova

Venäjä:
23. Jekaterinburg
24. Moskova
25. Pietari

----------


## thautal

- Helsinki (Suomi)
- Tukholma (Ruotsi)
- Milano (Italia)
- Ateena (Kreikka)
- Istanbul (Turkki)
- Ankara (Turkki)
- Kairo (Egypti)

----------


## GT8N

Pistetäänpä omakin lista. 

Stadtbahneja en laske metroiksi, joten niitä listassa ei ole.

Helsinki, Tukholma, Oslo, Kööpenhamina, Berliini ja Praha.

----------


## KriZuu

Suomi: Helsinki
Ruotsi: Tukholma
Iso-Britannia: Lontoo
Saksa: Hampuri

----------


## Aq-Zu

En ole matkustanut hirveästi maailmalla, mutta laitan kummiski metrot tähän 

-Helsinki
-Tukholma
-Wien
-San Francisco

----------


## JE

Päivitetty tilanne (syyskuu 2012, vain täysmetrot)

Helsinki
Tukholma
Oslo
Kööpenhamina
Pietari
Hampuri
Berliini (sekä kapea- että leveäprofiilisella)
Bryssel
Amsterdam
Lontoo (sekä suuri- että pieniprofiilisella ja lisäksi Docklandsin radalla)
Pariisi (sekä kumipyörin että ilman, ja kumipyörillä sekä automaatilla että ilman)
Lissabon
Wien (sekä metrolla että kevytmetro U6:lla)
Milano
Rooma
+ luvassa mitä ilmeisimmin Istanbul lokakuussa

----------


## Jykke

_Oma lista:_


Berliini
Oslo
Pariisi
Praha
Tukholma

Stadtbahnit:

Düsseldorf
Duisburg 
Essen

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (lokakuu 2012)::

Belgia:
1. Bryssel

Espanja:
2. Barcelona

Etelä-Korea:
3. Busan
4. Daegu
5. Soul

Georgia:
6. Tbilisi

Iso-Britannia:
7. Lontoo

Italia:
8. Rooma
9. Milano

Itävalta:
10. Wien

Japani:
11. Tokio

Norja:
12. Oslo

Puola:
13. Varsova

Ranska:
14. Lyon
15. Pariisi
16. Toulouse

Ruotsi:
17. Tukholma

Saksa:
18. Berliini
19. Hampuri
20. München

Suomi:
21. Helsinki

Tanska:
22. Kööpenhamina

Ukraina:
23. Kiova

Venäjä:
24. Jekaterinburg
25. Kazan
26. Moskova
27. Pietari

----------


## b10m55

Helsinki
Tukholma
Göteborg
Pariisi
Rennes (VAL)
Lontoo
Wien
Amsterdam
Leningrad
Budapest
Kööpenhamina
München
Berliini
Praha
Barcelona

15 taisin saada kasaan.

----------


## jodo

Helsinki
Tukholma
Kööpenhamina
Hampuri
Berliini
München
Nürnberg
Pariisi
Pietari
Moskova

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Helsinki, Tukholma, Praha, Budapest, Rooma ja Milano


Täydennystä listaan:
Lontoo (DLR, Overground, Underground)

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (heinäkuu 2013)::

Belgia:
1. Bryssel

Espanja:
2. Barcelona

Etelä-Korea:
3. Busan
4. Daegu
5. Soul

Georgia:
6. Tbilisi

Iso-Britannia:
7. Lontoo

Italia:
8. Rooma
9. Milano

Itävalta:
10. Wien

Japani:
11. Tokio

Kiina:
12. Chongqing

Norja:
13. Oslo

Puola:
14. Varsova

Ranska:
15. Lyon
16. Pariisi
17. Toulouse

Ruotsi:
18. Tukholma

Saksa:
19. Berliini
20. Hampuri
21. München

Suomi:
22. Helsinki

Tanska:
23. Kööpenhamina

Ukraina:
24. Kiova

Venäjä:
25. Jekaterinburg
26. Kazan
27. Moskova
28. Pietari
29. Samara

Yhdysvallat:
30. Washington DC

----------


## tlajunen

> Päivitys:
> 
> Helsinki
> Tukholma
> Moskova
> Pariisi
> Osaka
> Tokio
> Berliini


Ja lisäksi: Praha.

----------


## JE

Päivitetty tilanne (heinäkuu 2013, vain täysmetrot)

Helsinki
Tukholma
Oslo
Kööpenhamina
Pietari
Moskova
Hampuri
Berliini (sekä kapea- että leveäprofiilisella)
Bryssel
Amsterdam
Lontoo (sekä suuri- että pieniprofiilisella ja lisäksi Docklandsin radalla)
Pariisi (sekä kumipyörin että ilman, ja kumipyörillä sekä automaatilla että ilman)
Lissabon
Wien (sekä metrolla että kevytmetro U6:lla)
Milano
Rooma
Istanbul

----------


## bussifriikki

Helsinki
Tukholma
Oslo
Lontoo
Berliini
Stuttgart
Frankfurt am Main
Pariisi
Wien
Praha

----------


## Joonas Pio

Päivitys listaan: *Berliini*, Budapest, Helsinki, Lontoo, Milano, Praha, Rooma ja Tukholma

----------


## Nakkiputka

Helsinki
Tukholma
Kööpenhamina
Lontoo
Pariisi
Rooma
Berliini
Guangzhou

----------


## josetxo

Bangkok
Helsinki
Kuala Lumpur
Kööpenhamina
Lissabon
Lyon
Torino
Tukholma

----------


## Bussipoika

Helsinki
Pietari
Moskova
Lontoo
Barcelona

----------


## KriZuu

Päivitystä...

Suomi: Helsinki
Ruotsi: Tukholma
Saksa: *Berliini*, Hampuri

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Helsinki
> Tukholma
> Kööpenhamina
> Lontoo
> Pariisi
> Rooma
> Berliini
> Guangzhou


Listasta unohtui Budapest

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (lokakuu 2013)::

Belgia:
1. Bryssel

Espanja:
2. Barcelona

Etelä-Korea:
3. Busan
4. Daegu
5. Soul

Georgia:
6. Tbilisi

Iso-Britannia:
7. Lontoo

Italia:
8. Rooma
9. Milano

Itävalta:
10. Wien

Japani:
11. Tokio

Kiina:
12. Chongqing

Norja:
13. Oslo

Puola:
14. Varsova

Ranska:
15. Lyon
16. Pariisi
17. Toulouse

Ruotsi:
18. Tukholma

Saksa:
19. Berliini
20. Frankfurt
21. Hampuri
22. München

Suomi:
23. Helsinki

Tanska:
24. Kööpenhamina

Ukraina:
25. Kiova

Valko-Venäjä:
26. Minsk

Venäjä:
27. Jekaterinburg
28. Kazan
29. Moskova
30. Pietari
31. Samara

Yhdysvallat:
32. Washington DC

----------


## jpmast

Helsinki
Tukholma
Berliini
Amsterdam
Lontoo

----------


## Max

> Helsinki
> Tukholma
> Lontoo
> Varsova
> Pietari
> Moskova
> Praha
> Rooma
> Ateena
> ...


Lisätään tähänkin listaan Berliini. Täällä kyllä tosin äkkiä oppii, että jos on mahdollista valita S-bahn U-bahnin sijaan niin se kannattaa aina tehdä. Tuolla metrolla (U-bahn) on niin paljon pysäkkejä, että meno on tuskastuttavan hidasta välillä.

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (kesäkuu 2014)::

Belgia:
1. Bryssel

Bulgaria:
2. Sofia

Espanja:
3. Barcelona

Etelä-Korea:
4. Busan
5. Daegu
6. Soul

Georgia:
7. Tbilisi

Iso-Britannia:
8. Lontoo

Italia:
9. Rooma
10. Milano

Itävalta:
11. Wien

Japani:
12. Kioto
13. Osaka
14. Tokio

Kiina:
15. Chongqing

Norja:
16. Oslo

Puola:
17. Varsova

Ranska:
18. Lyon
19. Pariisi
20. Toulouse

Ruotsi:
21. Tukholma

Saksa:
22. Berliini
23. Frankfurt
24. Hampuri
25. München

Suomi:
26. Helsinki

Tanska:
27. Kööpenhamina

Ukraina:
28. Kiova

Valko-Venäjä:
29. Minsk

Venäjä:
30. Jekaterinburg
31. Kazan
32. Moskova
33. Pietari
34. Samara

Yhdysvallat:
35. Washington DC

----------


## kivisuo

Helsinki
Tukholma
Oslo
Hampuri
Berliini
Frankfurt
München
Lontoo
Glasgow
Pariisi
Madrid
Amsterdam
Bryssel
Rooma
Wien
Budapest
Praha
Washington DC
*New York*

----------


## JE

Päivitetty tilanne (kesäkuu 2014, vain täysmetrot)

Helsinki
Tukholma
Oslo
Kööpenhamina
Pietari
Moskova
Hampuri
Berliini (sekä kapea- että leveäprofiilisella)
Bryssel
Amsterdam
Lontoo (sekä suuri- että pieniprofiilisella ja lisäksi Docklandsin radalla)
Pariisi (sekä kumipyörin että ilman, ja kumipyörillä sekä automaatilla että ilman)
Lissabon
Wien (sekä metrolla että kevytmetro U6:lla)
Milano
Rooma
Istanbul
Hongkong

----------


## juttuja

Tätä on aina joskus tullut laskeskeltua, tällä hetkellä tilanne tällainen:

1. Helsinki
2. Tukholma
3. Pietari
4. Moskova
5. Kööpenhamina
6. Frankfurt
7. Nürnberg
8. Lontoo
9. Pariisi
10. Barcelona
11. Madrid
12. Lissabon
13. Milano
14. Rooma
15. Wien
16. Praha
17. Budapest
18. Ateena
19. Bangkok
20. Kuala Lumpur
21. Singapore
22. Hong Kong
23. Guangzhou
24. Shanghai
25. Peking
26. Chengdu
27. Chongqing

----------


## SD202

Päivitystä pitkästä aikaa, eli lisätäänpäs listaan Alankomaiden pääkaupunki. Lista siis tällä hetkellä tällainen:
Amsterdam, Barcelona, Berliini, Bilbao, Bryssel, Budapest, Busan, Fukuoka, Genova, Hampuri, Helsinki, Lille, Lissabon, Lontoo, Madrid, Moskova, München, Nagoya, Nürnberg, Osaka, Pariisi, Praha, Rotterdam, Sapporo, Soul, Tokio, Tukholma, Varsova ja Wien

----------


## janihyvarinen

Jaa, pitäisikö taas päivittää kun viime kerrasta lienee pari vuotta:

Entiset:
Lontoo, Pariisi, Barcelona, Bryssel, Lyon, Rooma, Tukholma, Lille, Marseille, Milano, Napoli, Varsova, Helsinki, New York, Peking, Singapore, Pietari, München, Madrid

Uudet:
Berliini, Tokio, Osaka

= 19 + 3 = 22 kpl

Chicagossa on tullut käytyä pariinkin otteeseen, mutta harmillista kyllä niin kiireellä, etten ole kaupungille ennättänyt, saati metrolla ajelemaan. Taksin ikkunasta sellaisen kyllä näin lentokentän kupeessa. Dallasissa taas näin DART-junan ja kävin jopa Union Stationilla, mutta enpä sielläkään ehtinyt ajelemaan.

Sen sijaan rajatapauksena voisin mainita Japanista Omiyan kaupungin New Shuttle -kumipyörämetron, jolla pääsee kätevästi rautatiemuseon pääovelle kaupungin päärautatieasemalta. Mutta Omiya on osa Tokion metropoliseutua joten en tiedä pitäisikö se laskea erikseen vai ei.

----------


## tlajunen

> Sen sijaan rajatapauksena voisin mainita Japanista Omiyan kaupungin New Shuttle -kumipyörämetron, jolla pääsee kätevästi rautatiemuseon pääovelle kaupungin päärautatieasemalta. Mutta Omiya on osa Tokion metropoliseutua joten en tiedä pitäisikö se laskea erikseen vai ei.


Itse en laskenut sitä erikseen, koska lasken sen kuuluvaksi Tokioon. Jos sen olisin laskenut erikseen, olisi periaatteessa pitänyt laskea myös Yurikamome ja Tokyo Monorail... Ja Uenon eläintarhan monorail... Ja Tama Toshi. Katsoin helpoimmaksi laskea koko metropolialueen yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi, koska muut jaot ovat hieman ongelmallisia: sen nimistä kaupunkia kuin Tokio kun ei ole edes olemassa.

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (lokakuu 2014)::

Belgia:
1. Bryssel

Brasilia:
2. Sao Paulo

Bulgaria:
3. Sofia

Espanja:
4. Barcelona

Etelä-Korea:
5. Busan
6. Daegu
7. Soul

Georgia:
8. Tbilisi

Iso-Britannia:
9. Lontoo

Italia:
10. Rooma
11. Milano

Itävalta:
12. Wien

Japani:
13. Kioto
14. Osaka
15. Tokio

Kiina:
16. Chongqing

Norja:
17. Oslo

Puola:
18. Varsova

Ranska:
19. Lyon
20. Pariisi
21. Toulouse

Ruotsi:
22. Tukholma

Saksa:
23. Berliini
24. Frankfurt
25. Hampuri
26. München

Suomi:
27. Helsinki

Tanska:
28. Kööpenhamina

Ukraina:
29. Kiova

Valko-Venäjä:
30. Minsk

Venäjä:
31. Jekaterinburg
32. Kazan
33. Moskova
34. Pietari
35. Samara

Yhdysvallat:
36. Washington DC

----------


## kivisuo

Helsinki
Tukholma
Oslo
Hampuri
Berliini
Frankfurt
München
Lontoo
Glasgow
Pariisi
Madrid
Amsterdam
Bryssel
Rooma
Wien
Budapest
Praha
Washington DC
New York NY
*Boston MA*
*Baltimore MD*

----------


## Max

Helsinki
Tukholma
Lontoo
Varsova
Pietari
Moskova
Praha
Rooma
Ateena
Toronto
Kiova
Berliini
*Wien*

----------


## tlajunen

Helsinki
Tukholma
Moskova
Pariisi
Osaka
Tokio
Berliini
Praha
*Wien*

----------


## Bussipoika

Helsinki
Pietari
Moskova
Pariisi
Barcelona
Lontoo
Tukholma
Stuttgart
Manchester

Stuttgart ja Manchester ovat rajatapauksia, sillä siellä liikennöidään korkeilla raitiovaunuilla katuja pitkin....

----------


## TEP70

Päivitetty lista (maaliskuu 2015):

Helsinki
Tukholma
*Oslo*
Kööpenhamina

Berliini
Hampuri
München
Amsterdam
Rotterdam
Bryssel
Pariisi
Lille
Lontoo
Barcelona
Wien
Ateena

Praha
Budapest
Bukarest
Sofia
Varsova

Minsk
Kiova
Dnipropetrovsk
Harkova
Pietari
Moskova
Jekaterinburg
Novosibirsk

Peking
Kanton
Hongkong

32 kpl.

----------


## tuukkav

Tilanne maaliskuu 2015

Helsinki
Tukholma
Amsterdam
Pariisi

----------


## KriZuu

Berliini
Hampuri
Helsinki
*New York*
Tukholma

----------


## janihyvarinen

Entiset:
Lontoo, Pariisi, Barcelona, Bryssel, Lyon, Rooma, Tukholma, Lille, Marseille, Milano, Napoli, Varsova, Helsinki, New York, Peking, Singapore, Pietari, München, Madrid, Berliini, Tokio, Osaka

Uusi:
Chicago ("L")

= 22 + 1 = 23 kpl

----------


## tlajunen

Helsinki
Tukholma
Moskova
Pariisi
Osaka
Tokio
Berliini
Praha
Wien
*Hampuri*

----------


## TuomasLehto

Eipä olekaan tullut ennen laskettua, mutta yritetäänpä nyt. Nämä taitavat nyt tulla lähinnä muistamisjärjestyksessä...

Helsinki

Muu Eurooppa:
Lontoo
Pariisi
Barcelona
Berliini
München
Bonn
Tukholma
Oslo
Sofia
Luultavasti Kööpenhamina (en ole ihan satavarma tuliko aikanaan ajettua vain paikallisjunilla)
Bryssel
Rooma
Wien
Praha
Kiova

Euroopan ulkopuolella:
Tokio
Shanghai
Peking
Mexico City
New York
Washington

Joku saattaa vielä uupua listalta. Melkein taitaa olla niin, että jos olen jossakin metrollisessa kaupungissa enemmän kuin muutaman tunnin ollut, niin olen metroa myös käyttänyt liikkumiseen, paitsi Madridissa ja Kiotossa ei osunut tarpeeseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mäkin mietin vastausta tähän, siis listaa kaupungeista, mutta törmäsin tuohon määritelmäongelmaan. Miamissa on sivukiskovirrotteinen paikallisrata, jonka vaunut näyttävät ulkoisesti tyypillisiltä USA:laisilta metrovaunuilta. Sisällä sisustus on kuitenkin paikallisjunamainen, maanalaisia osuuksia ei ole, linjoja on vain yksi. Se ei mielestäni ole metro, vaikken tiedäkään, mikä se oikein on.
> 
> Entäs San Francisco? Ratikat kulkevat keskustassa tunnelissa, mutta eivät ne ole metro. Ei Kruunuvuoren ratikastakaan tule metroa. Sitten siellä on BART, joka kulkee suht harvalla vuorovälillä haaroillaan, on sisustukseltaan paikallisjunaa muistuttava ja kulkee keskusta-alueella tunnelissa, muuten yleensä maan päällä. Onko se metro?


Onhan näitä kertynyt sitten vuoden 2006 aikamoinen liuta lisää. Matkailu on kivaa  :Smile:  Ja jospa nyt sitten hyväksyn Miamin ja San Franciscon sivukiskovirroitteiset ja täyseristetyt kaupunkiliikennejunat metroiksi. Siis:

Helsinki
Tukholma
Kööpenhamina
Hampuri
Berliini
Frankfurt
München
Wien
Bryssel
Amsterdam
Lontoo
Pariisi
Rooma
Milano
Napoli
Madrid
Barcelona
Sevilla
Lissabon
Ateena
Istanbul
Budapest
Praha
Moskova

Alger

Shanghai
Chongqing
Delhi
Tokio
Nagoya
Bangkok
Singapore

New York
Philadelphia
Chicago
Miami
Atlanta
Los Angeles
San Francisco
Toronto
Buenos Aires
Rio de Janeiro

yht. 42

----------


## janihyvarinen

> yht. 42


Lieneekö foorumin ennätys? Kunnioitettava saavutus joka tapauksessa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (heinäkuu 2015):

Belgia:
1. Bryssel

Brasilia:
2. Sao Paulo

Bulgaria:
3. Sofia

Espanja:
4. Barcelona

Etelä-Korea:
5. Busan
6. Daegu
7. Soul

Georgia:
8. Tbilisi

Iso-Britannia:
9. Lontoo

Italia:
10. Rooma
11. Milano

Itävalta:
12. Wien

Japani:
13. Kioto
14. Osaka
15. Tokio

Kiina:
16. Chongqing

Norja:
17. Oslo

Puola:
18. Varsova

Ranska:
19. Lyon
20. Pariisi
21. Toulouse

Ruotsi:
22. Tukholma

Saksa:
23. Berliini
24. Frankfurt
25. Hampuri
26. München

*Singapore:
27. Singapore*

Suomi:
28. Helsinki

Tanska:
29. Kööpenhamina

Ukraina:
30. Kiova

Valko-Venäjä:
31. Minsk

Venäjä:
32. Jekaterinburg
33. Kazan
34. Moskova
35. Pietari
36. Samara

Yhdysvallat:
37. Washington DC

----------


## tuukkav

Päivitys (heinäkuu 2015):

Helsinki, Suomi
Tukholma, Ruotsi
Amsterdam, Alankomaat
Pariisi, Ranska
*Lontoo, Iso-Britannia* myös *DLR*

----------


## janihyvarinen

Entiset:
Lontoo, Pariisi, Barcelona, Bryssel, Lyon, Rooma, Tukholma, Lille, Marseille, Milano, Napoli, Varsova, Helsinki, New York, Peking, Singapore, Pietari, München, Madrid, Berliini, Tokio, Osaka, Chicago

Uusi:
Praha

= 23 + 1 = 24 kpl

----------


## Joonas Pio

Päivitystä: Berliini, Budapest, Helsinki, *Kööpenhamina*, Lontoo, Milano, *Oslo*, Praha, Rooma ja Tukholma

----------


## Bussipoika

Helsinki
Pietari
Moskova
Lontoo
Barcelona
*Pariisi
Budapest
Praha
Tukholma
München*

----------


## tlajunen

Helsinki
Tukholma
Moskova
Pariisi
Osaka
Tokio
Berliini
Praha
Wien
Hampuri
*Bryssel*

Viimeisin lisäys. Hyvin "pariisimainen" kalustoltaan.

----------


## Champion

1. Helsinki
2. Tukholma
3. New York
4. Rooma
5. Pariisi
6. Tbilisi
7. Praha
8. Rio de Janeiro
9. Lontoo
10. Minsk
11. Baku
12. Sofia
13. Kööpenhamina
14. Berliini
15. Ateena
16. Budapest
17. Varsova
18. Singapore
19. Istanbul

----------


## tlajunen

1. Helsinki
2. Tukholma
3. Moskova
4. Pariisi
5. Osaka
6. Tokio
7. Berliini
8. Praha
9. Wien
10. Hampuri
11. Bryssel
12. *Lontoo*

----------


## Salomaa

Helsinki,Tukholma,Pietari,Moskova,Berliini,Praha,P  ariisi,New York,Washington ja Atlanta.Ja Mikkeli tietysti.

----------


## Eero Kauppi

1. Helsinki
2. Tukholma
3. Oslo
4. Kööpenhamina
5. Pietari
6. Praha
7. Pariisi
8. Lontoo
9. Frankfurt
10. Lyon
11. Ateena
12. Sofia
13. Istanbul
14. Barcelona
15. Amsterdam
16. Varsova
17. Bukarest
18. Rotterdam
19. Marseille
20. Montreal
21. Chicago
22. Toronto
23. New York
24. Almaty
25. Tashkent
26. Guangzhou

----------


## tlajunen

1. Helsinki
2. Tukholma
3. Moskova
4. Pariisi
5. Osaka
6. Tokio
7. Berliini
8. Praha
9. Wien
10. Hampuri
11. Bryssel
12. Lontoo
*13. Lissabon*

----------


## markus1979

1. Helsinki
2. Tukholma
3. Oslo
4. Pietari
5. Moskova
6. Kiova
7. Harkova
8. Bukarest
9. Budapest
10. Minsk
11. Viini
12. Bryssel
13. Praha
14. Pariisi
15. Lontoo
16. Berliini
17. Munchen
18. Lissabon
19. Varsova
20. Malaga
21. Madrid
22. Barcelona
23. Istanbul

----------


## tlajunen

Helsinki
Tukholma
Moskova
Pariisi
Osaka
Tokio
Berliini
Praha
Wien
Hampuri
Bryssel
*Barcelona*

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (huhtikuu 2017):

Belgia:
1. Bryssel

Brasilia:
2. Sao Paulo

Bulgaria:
3. Sofia

Espanja:
4. Barcelona

Etelä-Korea:
5. Busan
6. Daegu
7. Soul

Georgia:
8. Tbilisi

Iso-Britannia:
9. Lontoo

Italia:
10. Rooma
11. Milano

Itävalta:
12. Wien

Japani:
13. Kioto
14. Osaka
15. Tokio

Kiina:
16. Chongqing

Kreikka:
*17. Ateena*

Norja:
18. Oslo

Puola:
19. Varsova

Ranska:
20. Lyon
21. Pariisi
22. Toulouse

Romania:
*23. Bukarest*

Ruotsi:
24. Tukholma

Saksa:
25. Berliini
26. Frankfurt
27. Hampuri
28. München

Singapore:
29. Singapore

Suomi:
30. Helsinki

Tanska:
31. Kööpenhamina

Tsekki:
*32. Praha*

Turkki:
*33. Istanbul*

Ukraina:
*34. Harkova*
35. Kiova

Valko-Venäjä:
36. Minsk

Venäjä:
37. Jekaterinburg
38. Kazan
39. Moskova
40. Pietari
41. Samara

Yhdysvallat:
42. Washington DC

----------


## Salomaa

Mikä noista oli Sinun näkemyksesi mukaan toimivin ?

----------


## Nakkiputka

Helsinki
Tukholma
Kööpenhamina
Lontoo
Pariisi
Rooma
Berliini
Guangzhou
Budapest

Lisätään listaan kaksi uutta kaupunkia:

*Munchen*
*Amsterdam*

----------


## tlajunen

1. Helsinki
2. Tukholma
3. Moskova
4. Pariisi
5. Osaka
6. Tokio
7. Berliini
8. Praha
9. Wien
10. Hampuri
11. Bryssel
12. Lontoo
13. Lissabon
14. Barcelona
*15. Rooma*

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

Kronologisessa järjestyksessä:



HelsinkiTukholmaBerlinAmsterdamPariisiFrankfurtBrysseliWienDelhiAteenaKööpenhaminaPrahaBudapest

----------


## jiipeehoo

Helsinki,
Tukholma,
Hamburg,
Berlin,
Munich,
Nuremberg
Milano,
ehkä muitakin, en nyt saa mieleen. Täydennetään myöhemmin

----------


## bussitietäjä

Helsinki,
Tukholma,
Pietari,
New york.

----------


## ultrix

```
Kaupunki     vuosi jolloin matkustin ko. kaupungissa ensi kerran

Tukholma     1988 (luultavasti)
München      2003
Helsinki     2005
Hampuri      2017
Kööpenhamina 2017
```

----------


## markus1979

Pieni päivitys:
1. Helsinki / Espoo
2. Tukholma
3. Oslo
4. Pietari
5. Moskova
6. Kiova
7. Harkova
8. Bukarest
9. Budapest
10. Minsk
11. Wien
12. Bryssel
13. Praha
14. Pariisi
15. Lontoo
16. Berliini
17. Munchen
18. Lissabon
19. Varsova
20. Malaga
21. Madrid
22. Barcelona
23. Istanbul
*24. Sofia
25. Kööpenhamina
26. Milano*

----------


## hani

Tilannepäivitys (toukokuu 2018):

Ateena, Kreikka
Barcelona, Espanja
Berliini, Saksa
Bryssel, Belgia
*Budapest, Unkari*
Bukarest, Romania
Busan, Etelä-Korea
Chongqing, Kiina
Daegu, Etelä-Korea
Frankfurt, Saksa
Hampuri, Saksa
Harkova, Ukraina
Helsinki, Suomi
Istanbul, Turkki
Jekaterinburg, Venäjä
*Jerevan, Armenia*
Kazan, Venäjä
Kioto, Japani
Kiova, Ukraina
Kööpenhamina, Tanska
Lontoo, Iso-Britannia
Lyon, Ranska
*Madrid, Espanja*
Milano, Italia
Minsk, Valko-Venäjä
Moskova, Venäjä
München, Saksa
Osaka, Japani
Oslo, Norja
Pariisi, Ranska
Pietari, Venäjä
Praha, Tsekki
Rooma, Italia
Samara, Venäjä
Sao Paulo, Brasilia
Singapore, Singapore
Sofia, Bulgaria
Soul, Etelä-Korea
Tbilisi, Georgia
*Teheran, Iran*
Tokio, Japani
Toulouse, Ranska
Tukholma, Ruotsi
Varsova, Puola
Washington DC, Yhdysvallat
Wien, Itävalta

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Helsinki
> Tukholma
> Kööpenhamina
> Lontoo
> Pariisi
> Rooma
> Berliini
> Guangzhou
> Budapest


Viime kesän päivitykset ovat näköjään tekemättä. Eli lisätään listaan sekä München että Amsterdam.

----------


## Assamies

Helsinki, Tukholma, Lontoo, Malaga (Espanjan Renfe). :Smile:  Lisäisin vielä Skotlannin Edinburgin, muttei tuo kyllä aivan varmasti mikään metroyhteys ole ollut. :Neutral:

----------


## Max

Edinburghissa ei ole metroa, vaan ratikka ja lähijunia.

----------


## 8.6

Helsinki
Tukholma
München
Kööpenhamina

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Helsinki
> Tukholma
> Kööpenhamina
> Lontoo
> Pariisi
> Rooma
> Berliini
> Guangzhou
> Budapest
> ...


Lisätään listaan:
*Praha*

----------


## bussiauto

Helsinki 
Tukholma
Lontoo
Praha
Berliini
Kööpenhamina

----------


## lauriv

Lyhyestä virsi kaunis:
-Helsinki
-Tukholma
-Barcelona

----------


## Salomaa

> Helsinki,Tukholma,Pietari,Moskova,Berliini,Praha,P  ariisi,New York,Washington ja Atlanta.Ja Mikkeli tietysti.


Tähän Kööpenhaminan automaattimetro lisää.

----------


## tlajunen

1. Helsinki
2. Tukholma
3. Moskova
4. Pariisi
5. Osaka
6. Tokio
7. Berliini
8. Praha
9. Wien
10. Hampuri
11. Bryssel
12. Lontoo
13. Lissabon
14. Barcelona
15. Rooma
*16. München*

----------


## ultrix

Helsingin metroStockholms tunnelbanaMünchen U-BahnHamburg U-BahnKøbenhavn metroMetro di MilanoNürnberg U-Bahn

----------


## bussiauto

> Helsinki 
> Tukholma
> Lontoo
> Praha
> Berliini
> Kööpenhamina


Ja lisäyksenä Dubai

----------


## tlajunen

1. Helsinki
2. Tukholma
3. Moskova
4. Pariisi
5. Osaka
6. Tokio
7. Berliini
8. Praha
9. Wien
10. Hampuri
11. Bryssel
12. Lontoo
13. Lissabon
14. Barcelona
15. Rooma
16. München
*17. Amsterdam*

----------


## tlajunen

...ja
*18. New York*

----------


## antaeus

1. Helsinki
2. Tukholma
3. Köpis
4. Oslo
5. Hampuri
6. Lontoo
7. Pariisi
8. Rooma
9. Berliini
10. Pietari
11. Wien
12. Praha
13. Marseille
14. Istanbul
15. Rio de Janeiro
16. New York

Siinä ne varmastikin olivat.... jos en ole jotain unohtanut.

----------


## antaeus

> 1. Helsinki
> 2. Tukholma
> 3. Köpis
> 4. Oslo
> 5. Hampuri
> 6. Lontoo
> 7. Pariisi
> 8. Rooma
> 9. Berliini
> ...


Ja Napoli, se oli unohtunut.

----------


## markus1979

Tilannepäivitys / joulukuu 2019:

ViiniMinskBrysseliSofiaPrahaKööpenhaminaHelsinki / EspooPariisiBerliiniHampuriMünchenAteenaBudapestMilanoAmsterdamOsloVarsovaLisbonBucharestPietariMoskovaYekaterinburgMalagaMadridBarcelonaBilbaoTukholmaIstanbulKiovaHarkovaLontooNew York

----------


## kuukanko

MinskBrysselKööpenhaminaHelsinkiPariisiBerliiniMünchenNürnbergAteenaBudapestMilanoNapoliRoomaOsloVarsovaLissabonBukarestBarcelonaBilbaoMadridTukholmaPrahaKiovaLontooGlasgowMoskovaPietariKairoJerevanBakuTbilisiAlmatyTashkentDubaiPekingGuangzhouNanjingShanghaiHong KongDelhiKiotoTokioKuala LumpurSingaporeSoulTaipeiBangkokBuenos AiresRio de JaneiroSantiago de ChilePanamaMontrealVancouverLos Angeles, CASan Francisco, CAWashington, DCAtlanta, GAChicago, ILLas Vegas, NV (monorail)New York, NY

----------


## tlajunen

1. Helsinki
2. Tukholma
3. Moskova
4. Pariisi
5. Osaka
6. Tokio
7. Berliini
8. Praha
9. Wien
10. Hampuri
11. Bryssel
12. Lontoo
13. Lissabon
14. Barcelona
15. Rooma
16. München
17. Amsterdam
18. New York
*19. Milano*

----------


## ettäjaa

Listataanpa tänne nyt omatkin matkustetut metrot:

Amsterdam
Barcelona
Berliini
Bryssel
Hampuri
Helsinki
Hong Kong
Kööpenhamina
Lissabon
Lontoo
Madrid
Rooma
Varsova
Wien

----------


## vaajy

Helsinki
Tukholma
Amsterdam

Ikimuistoisin metromatka oli varmaan Tukholmassa. Täytyy varmaan kesällä käydä siellä uusiksi laivalla, jos ilman koronapassia pääsee.

----------


## kivisuo

Helsinki
Tukholma
Oslo
Hampuri
Berliini
Frankfurt
München
Lontoo
Glasgow
Pariisi
Madrid
Amsterdam
Bryssel
Rooma
Wien
Budapest
Praha
Washington DC
New York NY
Boston MA
Baltimore MD
*Chicago IL*

----------


## SD202

> Päivitystä pitkästä aikaa, eli lisätäänpäs listaan Alankomaiden pääkaupunki. Lista siis tällä hetkellä tällainen:
> Amsterdam, Barcelona, Berliini, Bilbao, Bryssel, Budapest, Busan, Fukuoka, Genova, Hampuri, Helsinki, Kööpenhamina, Lille, Lissabon, Lontoo, Madrid, Moskova, München, Nagoya, Nürnberg, Osaka, Pariisi, Praha, Rotterdam, Sapporo, Soul, Tokio, Tukholma, Varsova ja Wien


Pitkästä aikaa lisäys eli Tanskan pääkaupunki lisätty listalle.

----------


## tlajunen

1. Helsinki
2. Tukholma
3. Moskova
4. Pariisi
5. Osaka
6. Tokio
7. Berliini
8. Praha
9. Wien
10. Hampuri
11. Bryssel
12. Lontoo
13. Lissabon
14. Barcelona
15. Rooma
16. München
17. Amsterdam
18. New York
19. Milano
*20. Kööpenhamina*

----------

